# Pigeons on CBS news.......



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I saw a message this morning that said there would be a story about pigeons on the CBS morning news, Sunday, 18 March 2007. I have no idea how long, 2 minutes, 10 minutes?? Just sometime between 9:00 AM and 10:30 AM, ET. I guess there was a pigeon show back in Oct of last year and CBS did a segment and it's airing Sunday. 
Thought some of you might want to watch or set your VCR. I'm setting my VCR........


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks Renee. I just e-mailed everone in my address book a link to your message.I have to work that night, so I'll have Bev record it for me. Ohhhh, it is in the morning! Cool!


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Thanks Renee*

Well if its anything to do with pigeons I'll watch it  Thanks Alot Renee


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*I just looked back...*

Hey Again Renee I just Looked back on this thread and realised you said *CBS Morning News* on sunday but im not sure i have that channel


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Renee, I will mark it fo my viewing pleasure.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*CBS News Pigeon Story*

*Here is the CBS Sunday morning news schedule:*
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/04/17/sunday/main1502683.shtml


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Don't forget to set up or get up in the morning to watch this news feature!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Victor, thanks for providing that link.

It will really come in handy for our members all over the country who want to catch the news.

I will be watching.....

Linda


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I sure hope it's a good pigeon news story. 
I will have to set the DVR.

Cindy & Shi

That's 8am channel 5.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

KIPPY said:


> I sure hope it's a good pigeon news story.
> I will have to set the DVR.
> 
> Cindy & Shi
> ...


LOL...thanks, KIPPY! I was just getting up to check my TV Guide and then realized, I won't have a new with Sunday's listings until SUNDAY (tomorrow!).  

Anyway, Ch. 5 is my favorite Channel...

SO, all I have to do is make sure I am UP at that time and don't forget! 

P.S. Being "technology challenged," I don't record...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> I saw a message this morning that said there would be a story about pigeons on the CBS morning news, Sunday, 18 March 2007. I have no idea how long, 2 minutes, 10 minutes?? Just sometime between 9:00 AM and 10:30 AM, ET. I guess there was a pigeon show back in Oct of last year and CBS did a segment and it's airing Sunday.
> Thought some of you might want to watch or set your VCR. I'm setting my VCR........


Hello Love Birds,

This provides a little more detail, 

TO: AU Electronic Newsletter Subscribers

FROM: AU National Office

RE: CBS News Sunday Morning to Feature Pigeons!



The CBS News Sunday Morning program coordinators contacted the AU in August 2006, to find out more about the racing Homing Pigeon Sport. They expressed an interest in featuring pigeons in a segment of one of their programs. 



The AU shared literature with them and fielded questions from producers explaining the sport and member involvement. They were provided with contact information for members that were in the areas they indicated they would like to film.



After months of preparation, we understand the program is tentatively scheduled to air this Sunday, March 18. Be sure to check your local station programming to find out when CBS News Sunday Morning airs in your area. This should be a great opportunity for positive public awareness!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Hello Love Birds,
> 
> This provides a little more detail,
> 
> ...


That's great. I had my VCR set, so sometime today I'm going to try to run through the tape and find the segment. Hope it's longer than a couple of minutes.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

It was a very good, very positive segment, I thought.

They featured members of a Staten Island, NY racing club and also did a short interview with Andrew Blechman.

While it seemed to concentrate mostly on homers and racing pigeons, some fancy breeds were shown. And I was especially grateful that even our ferals were portrayed in a positive light. I was very impressed that even one of the racers had sympathy for them....more or less saying that they can't help their circumstances.

I enjoyed it and I'm hoping that many people who saw the segments may think of pigeons in a more positive light.

Linda


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I haven't watched the show yet, but have already heard that is was very positive. Got the message below, if any of you want to write to CBS and thank them for showing whatever they showed. I"ll write later AFTER I watch it.

_Hi All,
For any and all that would like to let CBS know how you liked the segment on 
pigeons _ The E mail address is [email protected]_ 
(mailto:[email protected])


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yep, excellent show!

I watched most of it because my husband was supposed to tape it, but forgot. Anyone have an extra tape?

It was excellent and they covered most areas of all pigeon life. The fact that Andrew Blechman was interviewd was a big plus, I appreciate his input, as he talked about humane control. I do wish they had gone one step further and showed some towns where they actually set up pigeon nests and show the public how these types of humane controls really do work in the long run.

The only thing I didn't like was Tony the racing guy putting his birds in the trunk of his car when he was taking them to a race. Perhaps that way they stay calm and can't see the view from the car and get sick, but I don't think the air quality is very good in the trunk.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Trees Gray said:


> The only thing I didn't like was Tony the racing guy putting his birds in the trunk of his car when he was taking them to a race. Perhaps that way they stay calm and can't see the view from the car and get sick, but I don't think the air quality is very good in the trunk.


Yes, Treesa, I noted that myself and wasn't happy at first. But then it looked to me that he was just transporting them to the club's headquarters for transport to the race and not to the actual race, so I assumed (& hoped) that it was just a short drive from the his home to the club.

Renee - thanks for the email address...I have already emailed them to thank them.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lin Hansen said:


> Yes, Treesa, I noted that myself and wasn't happy at first. But then it looked to me that he was just transporting them to the club's headquarters for transport to the race and not to the actual race, so I assumed (& hoped) that it was just a short drive from the his home to the club.
> Linda


Hi Linda,

Okay, then I'm going to assume it was a short drive also, but I still don't like it.

Renee, thank you for pposting the e-mail address, I will give them my review.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Yep, excellent show!
> 
> I watched most of it because my husband was supposed to tape it, but forgot. Anyone have an extra tape?
> 
> ...


I'll see if we can transfer it to DVD for you. I don't have a way to copy from VHS to VHS, but Everett bought some machine that copies VHS to DVD.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I missed the whole thing!

Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> I'll see if we can transfer it to DVD for you. I don't have a way to copy from VHS to VHS, but Everett bought some machine that copies VHS to DVD.


Renee,

PLEASE don't go to any trouble, VHS or DVD, either is fine.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We watched it and thought it was absolutely wonderful.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Transporting Birds....*



Lin Hansen said:


> Yes, Treesa, I noted that myself and wasn't happy at first. But then it looked to me that he was just transporting them to the club's headquarters for transport to the race and not to the actual race, so I assumed (& hoped) that it was just a short drive from the his home to the club.
> 
> Renee - thanks for the email address...I have already emailed them to thank them.
> 
> Linda


 I transport my birds in the trunk of my car, but then I have a Honda and can put the back seat down, which then opens the trunk to the back of the car and allows fresh air from my back windows to circulate through the trunk area. The concern I would have would be when the car is sitting in traffic with exhaust fumes just inches from their crate. 

Although you would have to look at their shipping truck and see if that is much better. Besides those issues, the material shown on TV seemed to be pretty positive.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*I missed the show too*

By the way what is this about, anything good or anything bad about homing pigeons, or is it about all the pigeon/s family ?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Renee,
> 
> PLEASE don't go to any trouble, VHS or DVD, either is fine.


We just watched the show, and Everett is up making a copy of it as we speak.....uh type......LOL
It's not a problem. Once I get it on DVD, I can easily make more copies. He has to hook up the machines........I probably should go watch and see what he's doing..............
I'll need your address to mail it to you. PM me........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pegasus said:


> By the way what is this about, anything good or anything bad about homing pigeons, or is it about all the pigeon/s family ?


It's just a quick run through about show pigeons, racing pigeons, a short segment on birds being released for a race, and shown coming home to a loft......didn't time it, but guess it was about 8 or 10 minutes long? Maybe 15...........


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*I rated it as very positive!*



Pegasus said:


> By the way what is this about, anything good or anything bad about homing pigeons, or is it about all the pigeon/s family ?


It was quite nice, as it started with the CBS News host sitting on a platform gently holding a pigeon, while another one just walked around close to him as he introduced the show. It focused mainly on the racers and homing pigeons and their ability to find their way home. It also showed an old film strip of how the military used to use them during war time to send important messages. At the start of the presentation it showed pigeons of fancy breeds at a competition...some really beautiful pigeons. Also shown were pigeons roosting and pigeons in beautiful flight formations.

Pigeon author Andrew Blechman , known for his recent book,"Pigeons:The World's Most Revered And Reviled Bird" was a great credit to our pigeons, show, racer, and ferals. I appreciated the way he described them as so misunderstood, and how many people need to give them a chance.

I plan on watching it again. CBS did a very good job depicting what our pigeons are really all about.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Victor said:


> It was quite nice, as it started with the CBS News host sitting on a platform gently holding a pigeon, while another one just walked around close to him as he introduced the show. It focused mainly on the racers and homing pigeons and their ability to find their way home. It also showed an old film strip of how the military used to use them during war time to send important messages. At the start of the presentation it showed pigeons of fancy breeds at a competition...some really beautiful pigeons. Also shown were pigeons roosting and pigeons in beautiful flight formations.
> 
> Pigeon author Andrew Blechman , known for his recent book,"Pigeons:The World's Most Revered And Reviled Bird" was a great credit to our pigeons, show, racer, and ferals. I appreciated the way he described them as so misunderstood, and how many people need to give them a chance.
> 
> I plan on watching it again. CBS did a very good job depicting what our pigeons are really all about.


I would be curious to know who's birds were with the host. They were so calm and you can imagine the commotion that must go on when a set like that is set up. Camera's, lights, people, noise..........I can' imagine ANY of MY birds "behaving" like that!! LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Renee,

Thank you very much for copying that for me.

You would be surprised how pigeons react infront of the camera and other people, if they are used to being in new situations with new faces they are calm.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

I was unable to actually see the segment yesterday, but thankfully my Sony walkman has a TV band so I was able to at least listen in. Just a thought ,Renee if you have a youtube.com account maybe you could post it on the site.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Birddogg - doubtful it could or should be posted on youtube. Copyrights would definitely be involved there I would think.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi Birddogg - doubtful it could or should be posted on youtube. Copyrights would definitely be involved there I would think.


 Yeah, you've got a pont, some of my favorite youtube users have been suspended because some of their videos were classified as a copyright violation.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi Birddogg - doubtful it could or should be posted on youtube. Copyrights would definitely be involved there I would think.


You are correct Mrs. Tarheel.........no can do...........sorry.......


----------

